# transportation question



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

what's the best way to transport a goat? in the back of a truck or a trailer? onder: onder: onder: hlala:  :sleeping: :angelgoat: :lovey:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

depends on the size of the goat and the length of the trip.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've hauled in the back of a truck with fully enclosed canopy before for multiple goats. Or for just a couple I've used big dog crates strapped down in the back of a truck. For lots of goats I use a 5 horse fully enclosed trailer. 

What size are the goats? How long of a trip?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

We use dog kennels and we also have a special goat trailer :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

We've taken them in the back of my moms prius and in a ghetto set up in the back of my dads truck:








Green traveling lol
















Truck bed riding


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

they are about 35-40 pounds and about a 25 minte trip....thanks guys!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Big dog crates would work great for that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Big dog crates would work great for that.


I agree! That would be the easiest safest way.


----------

